# Munsha Singh Dukhi



## Arvind (Jul 16, 2004)

I will soon prepare a write-up on Gadri baba Munsha Singh Dukhi (1890-1971). Currently, I am reading a book with his poems, and plan to present the thoughts contained therein.

Anyone having more information about him is welcome to contribute.


----------



## sardar (Jul 19, 2004)

I would to love read about him.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Dear Sardar ji,
Do u already know about him? Do share.
Thanks.


----------



## Neutral Singh (Jul 19, 2004)

*MUNSHA SINGH DUKHI*

A famous Ghadrite, he was born on 1st July, 1890 at Jandiala (Maujke), District Jalandhar. His father Nihal Singh was a Subedar in the Indian Army.

Like many other people from the Bist-Jullunder Doab, he went abroad for better economic prospects and settled down in San Francisco. While in America, he played a notable role in the foundation of the Yugantar Ashram in collaboration with Lala Hardyal, Sohan Singh Bhakna and other Ghadar leaders. Later when bands of Ghadrite heroes began to arrive in India with a view to engineering a revolution in the country, Munsha Singh accompanied one of these bands and arrived in India. He was soon arrested and put behind the bars.

Munsha Singh was confined in the Hazaribagh Central jail and the jails of Lahore, Campbellpur and Multan. Later on, he was freed under a Royal clemency in 1920. Amongst other patriots who were with him in the Hazaribagh jail were Giani Gurmukh Singh Musafir, Banta Singh Sangowala, Dr. Arur Singh, Dr. Bhagwan Singh and Puran Singh Jandiala.

He died at Phagwara on 26th January, 1971 and was cremated at his native place Randhawa.


----------



## Arvind (Jul 19, 2004)

Thanks admin. Nice to see this. I will post some of more details sooner.


----------

